

Founder's Dilemmas: Equity Splits - travisp
http://www.startuplessonslearned.com/2012/04/founders-dilemmas-equity-splits.html

======
simonbarker87
I guess this is the old question of Do you want to be the boss or do you want
to be rich?

------
techfiltered
Also a great video related to this from Fred Wilson -
[http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2012/04/mba-mondays-live-employee-
eq...](http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2012/04/mba-mondays-live-employee-equity-
archive-and-feedback.html)

